# Wiring Cisco Electric Planer Board Reels



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Gents,

I am installing used cisco electric planer board reels off the hardtop. Cisco offers a wired control switch with circuit breaker, $100 x 2. Ouch.

Does anyone have a more cost-effective wiring suggestion? Switches will be mounted under the hardtop but may get moist from rain/spray. Wiring will go through a fuse box to a battery switch. Boat is an 88 Trophy 2160.

Thanks in advance for any input. :T

Jarrett


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I might try the momentary toggle switches. Enless they are autos. They make weather tight rubber caps for them. Wiring them on seperate fuzes a good idea. Mine had plugs on the ends like 110v. A good electrical cord worked well.


----------

